# What's about 4lbs and goes boom...?



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hehehehehe... people never learn.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure this will be good.


Al


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: *0103 8555 7493 5162 BOOM

:mn

*(PS... I didn't act alone)* 
*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're one sick sumbitch.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude - you have *NO IDEA!!* I live near him and he *IS* sick!!

:mn:mn:mn:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Hehehehehe... people never learn.


It's a good thing you're the sender. That way we don't have to count on you for photo's. 
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Ya know you love me. :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It's a good thing you're the sender. That way we don't have to count on you for photo's.
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Ya know you love me. :ss


Bwahahahahahaha, bastage!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> Dude - you have *NO IDEA!!* I live near him and he *IS* sick!!


I want for you to go over to Dan's house and shop through his smokes for me. If I lived near him, we'd be herfing at his house daily.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure thing - what are you looking for? His comment Sunday was "Geez, I am out of room":ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> If I lived near him, we'd be herfing at his house daily.


Agreed... drive up, I'll find something for ya.



Conch Republican said:


> His comment Sunday was "Geez, I am out of room":ss


Dude... seriously. I need to have a newbie contest and thin the herd A LOT!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Another *rhut-rho*! 4 pounds? Double...









:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I know what is 4 pounds and goes boom!!!!!!!

A whole bunch of these:
:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont live near him and have heard he is sick 

Go get em Dan.....4 pounds is gonna leave a mark for sure.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What is it? Your "How To Take A Picture In A Timely Manner" manual?


:ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Should I be concerned?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Should I be concerned?


Nope...

Yours wouldn't weigh 4 pounds. :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Nope...
> 
> Yours wouldn't weigh 4 pounds. :tu


Whew, I can call off the bunker fortification crew.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 5162 XXXX
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our XXX, XX XXXXX facility on April 15, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

Oh god... the suspense is _killing_ me... :ss


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

DBall said:


> Dude... seriously. I need to have a newbie contest and thin the herd A LOT!


Did I hear "newbie contest?"

:ss:ss:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think this is whats hes waiting for.....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151067

Shawn


----------

